# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Dịp Giáng sinh, năm mới 2013 đi chơi ở Văn Minh Resort ngay tại Hà Nội

## danghuongque

Hãy trải nghiệm những giây phút ấm áp, ngập tràn bình an & hạnh phúc nhất bên những người yêu thương, gia đình và bạn bè… Cùng nhau hân hoan với ly rượu nồng nàn ấm áp trong đêm tiệc, với những phút giây thư giãn, thoải mái nhất trong mùa yêu thương về!

Gói nghỉ dưỡng trong mùa Giáng sinh và đón chào năm mới 2013 đến - *Chỉ với 1.450.000 VND để sử dụng các dịch vụ:* 
- Phòng ngủ dành cho 02 người (Phòng Deluxe), quý khách có thể nâng hạng lên phòng loại Premier/ Suit tùy chọn.
- Một bữa tối dành cho 2 người tại bất kì nhà hàng bên hồ nào của Văn Minh Resort/ ăn tại phòng.( Set menu của khách sạn)
- Miễn phí trà, cà phê và dụng cụ pha trà, cà phê trong tất cả các phòng.
- Ăn sáng dành cho 02 người tại sảnh khách sạn
Vé massage dành cho 2 người tại Khu vật lý trị liệu của Văn Minh Resort
- Miễn phí sử dụng WiFi internet trong khu nghỉ dưỡng.
- Miễn phí check in sớm và trả phòng muộn trước 15:00 tuỳ theo tình trạng phòng của khu nghỉ tại thời điểm quý khách yêu cầu.
- Món quà nhỏ dành tặng gia đình trong đêm giáng sinh.
*Chú ý:*
Trẻ em dưới 03 tuổi được miễn phí 100% các bữa ăn trong trọn gói.
Trẻ em từ 03 đến 08 tuổi hoặc dưới 1.3m được giảm 50% gói nghỉ dưỡng.
Trẻ em trên 08 tuổi hoặc trên 1.3m tính bằng giá người lớn.
Thêm người: 600.000 VND / người (bao gồm giường phụ và các dịch vụ trọn gói trên) và theo quy định của khu nghỉ. 
Tất cả các mức giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế VAT.

*Văn Minh Resort có các dịch vụ sau:* 
_- Khách sạn
- Nhà hàng bên hồ Văn Minh
- Tổ chức sự kiện, hội họp, tiệc các loại, tiệc theo chủ đề
- Tổ chức tiệc ngoài theo yêu cầu của khách hàng
- Tổ chức teambuilding
- Massage, Spa
- Karaoke
- Cà phê ngoài trời
- Bán vé máy bay
- Nhận làm visa nhanh
- Tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước, tour theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, dã ngoại, leo núi._

*Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ*:
Ms. Hương Quế (0904146855)
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com
Yahoo: alovera_2491989.
Skype : danghuongque
Website: Giới thiệu resort.
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Vanminhresort
https://www.facebook.com/KhunghiduongVanMinh

----------

